# Anyone looking for gerbils?



## Yeti (Sep 14, 2016)

Since i have been looking into rats, more and more i have realised how much money and time my little babies seem to steal from me. While they are beautiful, playful, loving creatures, i just seem to be incredibly unlucky with them.

I posted on a gerbil forum earlier today, and this was it. I seem so heartless, but if I'm going to get rats, i need the space, and i need the time and money. I cannot achieve any of this with 6 gerbils however.
I'm not making them seem like very desirable pets, but in the 5 years i have had them, i have loved every moment. Even now i love them all. But it is getting to be far too much.

I cannot cope anymore, honestly with everyone fighting, the split not working, and now my only two remaining 'buds' are starting to chase each other, i don't have the money to keep buying all these cages for all these fights either. But don't get me wrong, I love them all dearly, especially since most of them are ones i have raised myself. 







 I just can't cope either financially, mentally and emotionally anymore.

So, if there is anyone who is looking for gerbils in London, either for breeding, or just because they're tame and healthy, please PM me when you can. 

I don't really want to post somewhere like Gumtree because i would much rather they went to someone who would know exactly what they're doing, instead of clueless families with boisterous children. 

I'm really sorry about this. I know it seems heartless, but on top of college, moving, part-time work i can't handle it anymore. 5 years of these sweeties isn't enough, but its all i'll be able to take for the moment. 

I'll post some pictures soon, and again if you're interested or know anybody who may be, please let me know.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

I can't adopt your gerbils, but I'm a bit confused-why are you looking into rats when you are trying to rehome your gerbils?


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

Getting rid of your gerbils so you can go buy rats?!?!. By the way, rats are much more expensive to properly care for, and much more time consuming than gerbils; so not the best pets for you since you said your gerbils were already too time consuming and expensive for you.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Gribouilli said:


> Getting rid of your gerbils so you can go buy rats?!?!. By the way, rats are much more expensive to properly care for, and much more time consuming than gerbils; so not the best pets for you since you said your gerbils were already too time consuming and expensive for you.


thats why I I was asking


----------



## Yeti (Sep 14, 2016)

It isn't solely to get rats, its just that if i had space i would be able to. 
Currently, all of them are fighting, and none of them are getting along anymore. Since they've all split up, i don't actually have enough cages for them. We've spent £300 on cages in the past month as a result of this, and its making us broke. I have £52 in my bank account, from about £400 since i moved to London, and i still have a steady income, so I'm being drained. 
If i do manage to find homes for the babies, I'm talking about in a few months maybe adopting rats. Two of my gerbils are 4 years old (these i would keep) So maybe when they pass away and I'm left with only 2 gerbils again, i could look into getting rats. 
This is just so i can get my head around college and work and everything else that is going on currently.

I promise im not just getting rid of them to replace them. We really don't have the space and money to be dealing with this at the moment. 
I'm really sorry that i seem so heartless.


----------



## Rattielover965 (Apr 26, 2016)

Im sorry,I didn't mean to sound rude,I was just confused. You are NOT heartless,you are trying your best.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If you get male rats, especially if they are from a pet store, know that they might start fighting as well around 6 month of age. Another cage for a rat is way more expensive and takes more roomthan a gerbil cage, and neutering a rat to stop the aggression will cost you somewhere around $100-$300/rat if a neuter is necessary. A rat will cost you at least $200 in health care over the next two years, not including a potential neuter. A good rat cage is about $150-$200. To that you need to add hammocks, toys, and quality food.


----------



## Gribouilli (Dec 25, 2015)

If you get female rats from a pet store, your chance of them getting multiple tumors is very high. It costs a lot of money to take care of those tumors, or you would need to spay them. Getting rats from a reputable pet rat breeder should decrease some of those vet costs, but you will still have to be ready for some high vet costs.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 14, 2016)

Ive been asking around and the cost for neutering at my local vet is only £55 

And I'm not bothered on the sex so its not the be it and end all.

And gosh in the last 5 years, with cages and with tumor removal (had 3 gerbils that got cancer, only 1 made it in the end), and one of my girls having to have her bottom teeth shaved every few weeks, (born without top teeth/deformed) i wouldn't be surprised if the gerbils cost £600+ 
Thats not including food and toys even. I know all too well these cuties can get very expensive.

But either way, it is just getting far too much at the moment and i really need some help if its at all possible. Ive done my research on rats, and hey, maybe next year at some point i may be a proud owner, but the babies i have at the moment have got to be sorted out.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 14, 2016)

These are some pictures if anyone is interested, or knows anyone who may be.


----------



## Yeti (Sep 14, 2016)

Just thought, if any guests are viewing this, please contact me on this email (am i allowed to put down an email?) 

[email protected]


----------



## comprar (Dec 4, 2015)

Getting rats from a reputable pet rat breeder should decrease some of those vet costs, but you will still have to be ready for some high vet costs.


----------

